

A new force? Attractive Optical Forces from Blackbody Radiation - spullara
http://phys.org/news/2013-07-blackbody-stronger-gravity.html

======
andrewcooke
does this change (remove?!) the eddington limit for accretion?!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddington_luminosity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddington_luminosity)

